# +++((( الله واحــــــد مثلث الأقانيــــم )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (3 فبراير 2009)

*الله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم*
*بقلم ناشــد حنــا*​*وحدانية اللـه*
*يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في عهديه القديم والجديد أن الله واحد، لا إله إلا هو. ومجرد ذكر اسم "الله" بـ (ال التعريف) دليل على وحدانيته. واليك بعض الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس:*
*من العهد القديم: "فَاعْلمِ اليَوْمَ وَرَدِّدْ فِي قَلبِكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الإِلهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَعَلى الأرض مِنْ أَسْفَلُ. ليْسَ سِوَاهُ"(تثنية 4: 39). "اسمعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ" (تثنية 6: 4) "أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعٌ كلَّ شَيْءٍ نَاشِرٌ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَحْدِي.بَاسِطٌ الأرض. مَنْ مَعِي؟" (إشعياء 44: 24) "أَلَيْسَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلاَ إِلَهَ آخَرَ غَيْرِي؟ إِلَهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ. لَيْسَ سوَايَ"(إشعياء 45: 1). "أَلَيْسَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ خَلَقَنَا؟" (ملاخي 2: 10).*
*ومن العهد الجديد: "بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ" (مرقس 12: 32) "وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلَهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟" (يوحنا 5: 44)، "لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (رومية 3: 30) "وَأَنْ لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ آخَرُ إِلاَّ وَاحِداً" (1كورنثوس 8: 4)، "وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (غلاطية 3: 20) "لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ" (1تيموثاوس 3: 5)، "أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ" (يعقوب 2: 19). *

*نوع وحدانية الله*
*قبل أن أبين بالأدلة العقلية والنقلية والمنطقية النوع الوحيد للوحدانية التي تليق بالله جل جلاله، وأؤيد ذلك بشهادة الفلاسفة الذين يؤمنون بالتوحيد، قبل ذلك أرجع إلى الكتاب المقدس الذي اقتبسنا منه بعض الآيات الدالة على وحدانية الله حيث نجد فيه صيغة الجمع (*) في اسم الله عز وجل، تلك الصيغة التي وردت في العهد القديم نحو ثلاثة آلاف مرة فضلا عن العبارات الكثيرة الواضحة التي نجد فيها لا ما يفيد الجمع فقط بل الثالوث بالتحديد. واليك بعض الشواهد الكتابية من العهد القديم:*
*أول آية في الكتاب المقدس هي "فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرض". وفي عدد 26 من نفس الإصحاح يقول الله "نَعْمَلُ الإنسان عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا"، وفي عدد 22 من الإصحاح الثالث يقول الله "هُوَذَا الإنسان قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا". وقوله تعالى كواحد يدل على وجود أقانيم في اللاهوت. وفي العدد السابع من الإصحاح الحادي عشر يقول الله "هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ ". *
*وفي (مزمور 45: 6-7) نقرأ "كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اللهُ إلى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الاِبْتِهَاجِ ". وهنا نرى الآب والابن. وفي (المزمور الثاني) نجد الله الآب الماسح، والله الابن الممسوح، والروح القدس المسحة "وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ مَسْحَةٌ مِنَ الْقُدُّوسِ" (1يوحنا 2: 20)، فنقرأ قول الآب عن الابن "أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي" (مز 2: 6). وقول الابن عن الآب "قال لي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ" (ع7). وقول الروح القدس عن الابن "اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. قَبِّلُوا الاِبْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ" (ع 11، 12).*
*وفي (مزمور 110) نقرأ "قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي "وهنا نرى الآب والابن. وفي (إشعياء 6: 8) نقرأ "مَنْ أُرْسِلُ (بالمفرد) وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا (بالجمع)؟"*
*وفي (إشعياء 48: 12، 16) نقرأ "أَنَا الأول وَأَنَا الآخِرُ (الابن)... مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ (الآب) أَنَا هُنَاكَ (الابن). وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ (الآب) أَرْسَلَنِي (الابن) وَرُوحُهُ (الروح القدس) "وهنا نرى ثالوثاً في اللاهوت ثم إليك هذه الشواهد من العهد الجديد:*
*نقرأ في (متى 3: 16، 17) أن الرب يسوع له المجد عندما اعتمد من يوحنا في نهر الأردن انفتحت له السموات وأتى عليه الروح القدس "نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ» "وهنا أيضاً نرى الأقانيم الثلاثة. *
*ونقرأ في (متى 28: 19) قول الرب يسوع لتلاميذه "فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسم الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. "فنجد هنا أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة ونلاحظ أن الرب يسوع يقول "باسم"لا بـ "أسماء" لأن الثلاثة هم واحد، الله الواحد.*
*ونقرأ في (إنجيل يوحنا 14: 16، 17، 26) "وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إلى الأَبَدِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ... وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسمي". وهنا نجد الأقانيم الثلاثة. *
*ونقرأ في (2كورنثوس 13: 14) "نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ". وهنا نجد الأقانيم الثلاثة.*
*ونقرأ في (غلاطية 4: 6) "بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءٌ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ رُوحَ ابْنِهِ إلى قُلُوبِكُمْ صَارِخاً: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ». "وهنا نرى الأقانيم الثلاثة. وكذلك في (أفسس 2: 18) حيث نقرأ "لأَنَّ بِهِ (بالمسيح) لَنَا كِلَيْنَا (اليهودي والأممي) قُدُوماً فِي رُوحٍ وَاحِدٍ إلى الآبِ "وكذلك نقرأ فـي (رسالة يهوذا 20، 21) "مُصَلِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ". *
*ولأن الله بثالوث أقانيمه هو إله واحد لذلك عندما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أقنومين أو أكثر لا يأتي بالفعل في صيغة المثنى أو الجمع بل في صيغة المفرد. مثال ذلك قوله "وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ أَبُونَا وَرَبُّنَا يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ يَهْدِي (بالمفرد) طَرِيقَنَا"(1تسالونيكى3: 11). وأيضاً "وَرَبُّنَا نَفْسُهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، وَاللهُ أَبُونَا... يُعَزِّي (بالمفرد) قُلُوبَكُمْ"(2 تسالونيكي 2: 16، 17). ونلاحظ في هذه الآية تقدم ذكر الابن عن الآب لأن الأقانيم الثلاثة واحد في اللاهوت. ومن الخطأ أن نقول: الأقنوم الأول، والثاني، والثالث. ونقرأ أيضاً "قَدْ صَارَتْ مَمَالِكُ الْعَالَمِ لِرَبِّنَا (الآب) وَمَسِيحِهِ (الابن)، فَسَيَمْلِكُ (بالمفرد) إلى أَبَدِ الأبدينَ" (رؤيا 11: 15). وأيضاً "سَيَكُونُونَ كَهَنَةً لِلَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحِ، وَسَيَمْلِكُونَ مَعَهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ"(بالمفرد) ألف سنة (رؤيا 20: 6). وأيضاً "وَعَرْشُ اللهِ وَالْحَمَلِ (المسيح الفادي) يَكُونُ فِيهَا (عرش واحد)، وَعَبِيدُهُ يَخْدِمُونَهُ (بالمفرد)" (رؤيا 22: 3).*​​*الثالوث الأقدس*​*مما تقدم نرى أن الله أعلن ذاته في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد، إلهاً واحداً لا نظير له ولا شريك في ثلاثة أقانيم: الآب والابن والروح القدس. الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هو الله، لا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد، ذات واحدة، جوهر واحد، لاهوت واحد. ولكن ثلاثة أقانيم متحدون بغير امتزاج ومتميزون بغير انفصال. وكل أقنوم أزلي، أبدي، غير محـدود، لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان، كلي العلم، كلي القدرة، كلي السلطان، لأن الأقانيم ذات واحدة.*
*وكلمة "أقانيم" كلمة سريانية، وهي الوحيدة في كل لغات العالم التي تستطيع أن تعطي هذا المعنى، أي تميز مع عدم الانفصال أو الاستقلال. لأنه بما أن الله لا شبيه له بين كل الكائنات، وبما أن لغات البشر إنما تصف الكائنات المحدودة، فلا توجد فيها كلمة تعطينا وصفاً للذات الإلهية بحسب الإعلان الإلهي. وبهذه المناسبة أقول أنه لا يجوز بالمرة تشبيه الله الواحد من جهة أقانيمه الثلاثة بتشبيهات من الكائنات كالشمس وغيرها لأن كل الكائنات محدودة ومركبة، والله غير محـدود ولا تركيب فيه وقد استعمـلت بعض اللغات كالإنجليـزية كلمـة "شخص" للتعبير عن الأقنــوم ولكن كل شخص كائن مركب والله لا تركيــب فيه، والأشخاص المتميزون منفصلون، ومهما تماثلوا لا يمكن أن يتعادلوا تماماً أو يتّحدوا. أما كلمة أقانيم فتعني شخصيات متميزة، ولكن متحدة (بغير امتزاج) وهم ذات واحدة. وربما تكون أقرب كلمة عربية لمدلول الأقانيم هي كلمة "تعينات".*

*هل هذا معقول؟*
*تبدو هذه الحقيقة معقدة فعلاً وصعبة الاستيعاب، ولكن أليس هذا دليلاً واضحاً على صحتها وعلى أن الله نفسه هو الذي أعلن ذاته بها؟ لأن الإنسان إذا أراد أن يزيف إيماناً أو يصنعه فإنما يصنعه وفق الفطـرة البشرية وفي مستوى العقـل ليسهـل قبـوله واستيعابه. أما إذا كان الأمر خاصاً بحقيقة الله غير المحدود فلا بد أن يكون الإعلان كبيراً فوق الفهم الطبيعي، وأسمى من العقل ولكن لا يتعارض معه، ليكون المجال لقبول الإعلان الإلهي، للإيمان ولنور الله في القلب كما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن "الإنسان الطَّبِيعِيَّ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَا لِرُوحِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ عِنْدَهُ جَهَالَةٌ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْرِفَهُ لأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ (أي في ما لروح الله) رُوحِيّاً"(1كورنثوس 2: 14). *
*فالإيمان بإعلان الله عن ذاته ثالوثاً، وإن كان يبدو صعباً، ولكنه معقول، بل هو المعقول لأننا سبق أن رأينا أن الوحدانية المطلقة لا تليق بالله لأنها تقتضي تنـزيهه عن الصفات والعلاقات. ولكن بما أن الله ذات فهو يتصف بصفات وله علاقات. ولكن بما أنه وحده الأزلي فلم يكن غيره في الأزل ليمارس معه الصفات والعلاقات. وبناء عليه تكون صفاته وعلاقاته عاطلة في الأزل ثم صارت عاملة بعد خلق الكائنات، وحاشا أن يكون الأمر كذلك لأن الله منـزه عن التغير، وهو مكتف بذاته، مستغن عن مخلوقاته. إذن لابد أن الله كان يمارس علاقاته وصفاته في الأزل مع ذاته لأن لا شريك له تركيب فيه. ولا بد في هذه الحالة من الاعتراف بأن وحدانيته جامعة، أي جامعة لتعينات الذات الواحدة، لأن من لا تعين له لا وجود له.*
*ولا تناقص بين الوحدانية والتعينات لأن الله واحد في جوهره وجامع في تعيناته، لأنه يمارس صفاته وعلاقاته مع ذاته بالفعل منذ الأزل، مع تعيناته وليس مع صفاته لأن الصفات معان، وليست تعينات عاقلة يمكن التعامل معها. فلا يقال مثلاً أن الله كان في الأزل يكلم صفاته ويسمعها ويبصرها ويحبها، أو أن صفاته كانت تكلمه وتبصره وتحبه ولكن نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس أن الابن يحب الآب، والآب يحب الابن قبل إنشاء العالم، والروح القدس هو "روح المحبة". وكانت هناك مشورة في الأزل بين الأقانيم الثلاثة.*
*ولابد من الإقرار بتعينات الله وإلا جعلناه جوهراً غامضاً لا يمكن الاتصال به أو معرفة شيء عنه بينما يتفق الجميع على أنه تكلم مع موسى ومع إبراهيم وأظهر ذاته للأنبياء. ووجود التعينات في الله لا يمس وحدانيته كما قلنا لأن التعينات هم ذات الله وليسوا أجزاء من ذاته، حاشا. بل ذات واحدة، جوهر واحد، لاهوت واحد. *
*لاشك أن هذه الحقيقة فوق الإدراك البشرى لأنه لا شبيه لهذه الوحدانية في الكائنات المنظورة ولكن هذه الحقيقة لا تتعارض مع العقل بل هي معقولة. وقد شهد بمعقوليتها كثيرون من الفلاسفة الموحدين الذين تعمقوا في البحث.*
*أراء بعض الفلاسفة الموحدين في نوع وحدانية الله، وفي الأقانيم:*
*قال الإمام الغزالي في كتابه "الرد الجميل" المشار إليه في كتاب "تاريخ الفلسفة في الإسلام" صفحة 196 : "يعتقد النصارى أن ذات الباري واحدة في الجوهر، ولها اعتبارات. والحاصل من هذا التعبير الاصطلاحي أن الذات الإلهية عندهم واحدة في الجوهر وإن تكن منعوتة بصفات الأقانيم". *
*وقال الشيخ أبو الخير الطيب في كتابه "أصول الدين" صفحة 153: "أقوال علماء النصارى تشهد بتوحيدهم، لأنهم يقولون أن الباري تعالى جوهر واحد موصوف بالكمال، وله ثلاث خواص ذاتية كشف المسيح النقاب عنها وهي: الآب والابن والروح القدس. ويريدون بالجوهر هنا ما قام بنفسه مستغنياً عن الظروف". *
*هاتان الشهادتان عن الإيمان المسيحي قريبتان من الصحة. غير أنهما قالا عن الأقانيم أنهم "اعتبارات" أو "صفات"وهذا نقلوه عن بعض فلاسفة المسيحيين دون الرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس. *
*وقال القاضي أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب الباقلاني في كتابه "الطمس في القواعد الخمس". "وإذا أمعنا النظر في قول النصارى أن الله جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم لا نجد بينهم وبيننا اختلافاً إلا في اللفظ فقط. فهم يقولون أنه جوهر ولكن ليس كالجواهر المخلوقة ويريدون بذلك أنه قائم بذاته، والمعنى صحيح ولكن العبارة فاسدة". *
*ولكن الواقع أنه لا فساد في العبارة، فقد شهد كثيرون من العلماء والفلاسفة أنه يمكن إطلاق كلمة "جوهر" على الله. فقد قال مثلاً الإمام جعفر بن محمد الأشعبي: "يتعين أن يكون الله جوهراً، أو جوهراً مع سلامة المعنى". وقد جاءت كلمة "جوهر" مرة واحدة في الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح "الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ" (عبرانيين 1: 3).*
*وجاء في كتاب العقائد النسفية صفحة 162 "لا مخالف في مسألة توحيد واجب الوجود إلا الثنوية (أي الذين يعتقدون بإلهين: واحد للخير وآخر للشر) دون النصارى" أي أن النصارى موحِّدون. *
*وقال ابن سينا "الله علم وعالم ومعلوم، وعقل وعاقل ومعقول، ومحبة ومحب ومحبوب". وجاء في مجلة كلية الآداب الصادرة في مايو سنة 1934، وفي كتاب نصوص الحكم للفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي (صفحات 133، 134، 225، 226) ما يأتي "إن أول صورة تعينت فيها الذات الإلهية كانت ثلاثية، وذلك لأن التعيين كان في صورة العلم حيث: العلم والعالم والمعلوم حقيقة واحدة. كما أن أول حضرة إلهية ظهر فيها الله كانت ثلاثية لأنها حضرة الذات الإلهية المتصفة بجميع الأسماء والصفات. فضلاً عن ذلك فإن عملية الخلق نفسها تقتضي وجود الذات الإلهية، والإرادة، والقول: "كن". فالتثليث هو إذن المحور الذي تدور حوله رحى الوجود وهو الشرط الأساسي في تحقيق الإيجاد. والخلق". *
*وقد أنشد الفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي في حب الله قائلاً: *
*"تثليث محبوبي وقد كان واحداً كما صير الأقنام بالذات أقنما"*
*ولا يقصد هذا الفيلسوف بهذا الشعر وبأقواله السابقة أن يؤيد العقيدة المسيحية لأنه كان من المسلمين المتمسكيـن، ولكنه أراد أن يعلن أن الله كان يظـهر دائما في ثالوث هـو "العلم والعالم والمعلوم ". أو "الذات والإرادة والكلمة". ويقصد أن مجرد اتصاف الله بصفات وقيامه بأعمال دليل على أنه تعالى ليس أقنوماً واحداً بل أقانيم.*
*وقال نفس هذا الفيلسوف "إن الله هو الأول والآخر، والظاهر والباطن، وعين ما ظهر وعين ما بطن فالأمر حيرة في حيرة. واحد في كثرة، وكثرة مردها إلى واحد ". *
*وقال ابن الفارض "الحمد لله الذي تجلى بذاته، فأظهر حقائق أسمائه وصفاته، فجعلها أعيانا ثابتة وحقائق عينية". *
*وقال الشيخ البيجوري "الحاصل أن الوحدانية الشاملة هي وحدانية الذات، ووحدانية الصفات، ووحدانية الأفعال". *
*وقال صاحب التحقيق "أرى الكثرة في الواحد. وإن اختلفت حقائقها وكثرت فإنها عين واحدة. فهذه كثرة معقولة في واحد العين".*
*وقال الإمام الغزالي "من ذهب إلى أن الله لا يعقل نفسه إنما خاف من لزوم الكثرة". ثم قال "إن كان عقل الله ذاته فيرجع الكل إلى ذاته فلا كثرة إذن. وإن كانت هذه كثرة فهي موجودة في الأول"(أي أنها أصلية في الله أزلاً). *
*وقال الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد في شرحه لاعتقاد المسيحييـن فـي ذات الله (كتاب الله صفحة 171) "إن الأقانيم جوهر واحد. وإن "الكلمة " و"الآب" وجود واحد، وإنك حين تقول "الآب" لا تدل عن ذات منفصلة عن "الابن" لأنه لا انفصال ولا تركيب في الذات الإلهية". *
*عقيدة الثالوث ليست مقتبسة من الوثنية*
*يقول البعض، إما عن عدم درس وفهم أو عن سوء نية بغرض التضليل، يقولون أن عقيدة الثالوث كانت موجودة عند الوثنيين في الهند، وكانوا يطلقون على إلههم المثلث: براهما، وفشنو، وسيفا ويقولون أن البوذيين كانوا يعتقدون أن بوذا ذو ثلاثة أقانيم: الأول والوسط والآخر. وأن قدماء المصريين كانوا يعتقدون بآلهة ثلاثية: الأولى أمون، وكونس، وموت. والثانية: أوزيريس، وايزيس، وحورس. والثالثة: خنوم، وساتيت، وعنقت. وأن الأول من كل مجموعة هو الآب والثاني هو الابن والثالث هو الروح القدس كما هو الحال عند المسيحيين. ويقولون أن البابليين والفرس والصينيين كانوا يعتنقون مثل هذه العقيدة. *
*والواقع أن كل هذه الأقوال هراء في هراء وليس لها أي نصيب من الصحة. وهي تقال لتضليل غير الدارسين. ولكن بالدرس الدقيق لتلك الديانات يتضح أن براهما وفشنو وسيفا عند الهنود ثلاثة آلهة مختلفون عن بعضهم تماماً. أما بوذا فكان رجلاً عادياً عاش في الهند حوالي سنة 500 قبل الميلاد وكانت له تعاليم معينة. أما آلهة المصريين فهي لا تنص على أن كل مجموعة من آلهتهم إله واحد بل ثلاثة آلهة مختلفون عن بعضهم تماماً فكانوا يمثلون أمون برجل وكونس (أوخنسو) بالقمر، وموت بأنثى النسر. وأوزيريس برجل، وايزيس بامرأة، وحورس بالصقر، وخنوم بالكبش، وساتيت بامرأة هي زوجته الأولى، وعنقت زوجته الثانية. ولا مجال هنا للكلام عن الأوثان الأخرى عند البابليين والفرس وغيرهم. *
*فأي افتراء متعمد بجهل تتضمنه أقوال أولئك المعترضين! ويكفى هنا أن نثبت بطلان هذه الأقوال من الوجهة التاريخية باقتباس أقوال الأستاذ عباس محمود العقـاد في كتـاب "الله" صفحات 149إلى 154 ونلخصها فيما يلي: "فكرة الله في المسيحية لا تشبهها فكرة أخرى من ديانات ذلك العصر الكتابية أو غير الكتابية. وروح المسيحية في إدراك فكرة الله هي روح متناسقة تشف عن جوهر واحد، ولا يشبهه إدراك فكرة الله في عبادة من العبادات الوثنية. فالإيمان بالله على تلك الصفة فتح جديد لرسالة السيد المسيح لم يسبقه إليها في اجتماع مقوماتها برسول من الكتابيين ولا غير الكتابيين. ولم تكن أجزاء مقتبسة من هنا أو هناك، بل كانت كلاماً متجانساً من وحي واحد وطبيعة واحدة". *
*تميز الأقانيم*
*أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة متحدون في الجوهر واللاهوت، ولكل أقنوم كامل صفات اللاهوت، أي أزلي وأبدي وغير محدود كلي القدرة والعلم والسلطان والقداسة. ولكن الأقانيم متميـزون، أي أن لكل أقنوم بعـض أعمال خاصة لا نستطيـع أن ننسبها إلى الأقنومين الآخرين. فهناك تميز واتحاد ولكن ليس هناك امتزاج أي لا نستطيع أن نقول أن الابن هو الآب ولا الآب هو الابن، مع أن الابن والآب واحد. *
*وواضح جداً من الكتاب أن أقنوم الابن هو الذي جاء إلى العالم متجسداً مرسلاً من الآب ليتم عمل الفداء بموته الكفاري على الصليب، فمكتوب "فِي هَذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا"(1يوحنا4: 10). و "لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأبديةُ" (يوحنا 3: 16). "وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ" (غلاطية 4: 4). والابن يقول "خَرَجْـتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إلى الْعَالَمِ وَأيضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إلى الآبِ" (يوحنا 16: 28). فالآب هو الذي أرسل الابن، وهو الذي بذله لأجلنا وهو الذي قدمه كفارة عن خطايانا. والابن هو الذي خرج من عند الآب، وهـو الذي جاء إلى هذا العالـم مولودا من عذراء، وهو الذي مات على الصليب حاملا قصاص خطايانا. ولا نستطيع أن ننسب إلى الابن ما اختص به الآب. ولا ننسب إلى الآب ما اختص به الابن فنقول مثلاً أن الآب تجسد وأتى إلى العالم مولوداً ومات على الصليب. هذا خطأ محض لأن الذي تجسد هو أقنوم الابن فقط. ولا يجوز أن نقع في هذا الخلط في الكلام أو في الصلاة، ولو عن طريق السهو. *
*والروح القدس جاء إلى العالم في يوم الخمسين مرسلاً من الآب والابن، جاء بلاهوته غير متجسد ليشهد للابن وليسكن في جميع المؤمنين بعد أن ولدهم ولادة ثانية في كل الأجيال وفي كل مكان في العالم وهذا دليل على لاهوته غير المحدود الذي لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان. *
*ومن اختصاص الابن أيضاً أن يدين الأشرار، الأحياء والأموات لأنه هو الذي أكمل الفداء على الصليب. ومما يبين هذا التميز بوضوح قول الوحي "الآب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن لكي يكرم الجمـيع الابن كما يكرمـون الآب"(يوحنا 5: 22).*
*ومن سخف القول أن هذا التميز يعني انقساماً أو تجزيئاً في اللاهوت وسبق أن أوضحنا الرد على هذا الاعتراض لأن اللاهوت واحد غير محدود لا يدرك ولا ينقسم لأنه لا تركيب فيه. ولكن التميز هو في الأقانيم أو تعينات الله المتحدة في الجوهر بغير انقسام أو امتزاج. *
*ومن سخف القول أيضاً أنه إذا كان الله قد تجسد ونزل من السماء إلى هذا العالم فهل كانت السماء خالية في مدة التجسد؟ ومن الذي كان يدير الكون في تلك المدة؟ والخطأ كله يرجع إلى تطبيق ما للكائنات المحدودة التي تقع تحت حِسِّنا وبصرنا على الله غير المحدود الذي لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان من الأزل وإلى الأبد، وبتطبيق أقيسة المحدود على الله غير المحدود. *​

​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا موضوع جميل جداا يا ريت المسلم يفهم ويعي ما كتب سلام المسيح ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا ماريان وهام جدا

ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 فبراير 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> شكرا موضوع جميل جداا يا ريت المسلم يفهم ويعي ما كتب سلام المسيح ليك


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا ماريان وهام جدا
> 
> 
> ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع
> ...




*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (16 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الروحي الجميل دا يا مرمر *
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 فبراير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الروحي الجميل دا يا مرمر *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل يا حبيبتى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## وليم تل (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ماريان
على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا ماريان
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
> 
> ودمتى بود​




*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2009)

*مووووووضوع قيم جدااا
ميرسى يا جميله*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *مووووووضوع قيم جدااا*
> *ميرسى يا جميله*


 *ميرسي على مرور حضرتك الجميل تاسونى دونا 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
الرب يباركك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​
> 
> الرب يباركك​


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------

